# Rear Brakes Smoking



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like your park brake was not released properly as it didn't happen again.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

The E-Brake wasn't on at all that is why I am concerned.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

joshuab said:


> The E-Brake wasn't on at all that is why I am concerned.


Have the dealer check the adjustment it might need to be re adjusted or you might have had some water come in to contact with it at the end of your trip.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not likely but could be a warped rotor, low brake fluid or your brakes are loose on their mounts. I would also agree your parking brake cable may have issues even though you think it's completely released it may not be. Under 36K take it for warranty!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

joshuab said:


> Car has a total of 34,000 miles on it & this many issues I really hate to see this car when its around 6 years old!! Shouldn't GM buy this car back under some type of lemon law??


No it has to be related to a safety feature and your mileage is to high. If your turbo was replaced twice why did it go bad, it sounds like you need a better dealer servicing your car.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Is this only covered under the bumper to bumper warranty? As I had the car over 3years, & I only got 34K - If this isn't covered under the powertrain warranty what am I looking at the get this fixed.

I took a look at the brakes on the back & you can see a grayish color on the pads you can see where they have been getting hot. Its a shame & I am about ready to dump this cruze nothing but a headache thus far.




iTz SADISTIK said:


> Not likely but could be a warped rotor, low brake fluid or your brakes are loose on their mounts. I would also agree your parking brake cable may have issues even though you think it's completely released it may not be. Under 36K take it for warranty!
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

joshuab said:


> Is this only covered under the bumper to bumper warranty? As I had the car over 3years, & I only got 34K - If this isn't covered under the powertrain warranty what am I looking at the get this fixed.
> 
> I took a look at the brakes on the back & you can see a grayish color on the pads you can see where they have been getting hot. Its a shame & I am about ready to dump this cruze nothing but a headache thus far.


The only thing that would not be on that warranty would be the warped rotor, but you'd probably notice that would be the case. My money is on there being a caliper issue, and they will be able to tell that the pads were burned. Did this happen on both sides, or just one?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Misadjusted rear drums or something caught in the drum. Even though your parking brake was all the way down it's possible there is an adjustment issue or something on the drum/pad causing the brake to drag.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Misadjusted rear drums or something caught in the drum. Even though your parking brake was all the way down it's possible there is an adjustment issue or something on the drum/pad causing the brake to drag.


The 2LT has rear discs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Didn't catch it was a 2LT. Rear disc brakes are even more likely to get something caught and cause them to smoke.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The only thing that would not be on that warranty would be the warped rotor, but you'd probably notice that would be the case. My money is on there being a caliper issue, and they will be able to tell that the pads were burned. Did this happen on both sides, or just one?


This is occurring on both wheels on the rear - so this would be covered under the powertrain warranty ? I have read the chevy site about the powertrain & I don't see that there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Coming from both rear wheels leads to a too tightly adjusted hand brake cable.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The tech working on my car a while back said the earlier Cruze had an issue where you could be 2-3 clicks up on the parking brake before you would get the release parking brake warning message. When I had a 2 LT auto loaner the parking brake was super stiff and was full on in about 5-6 clicks. Under the center console there is a self adjusting device there. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

